# Windows und Linux auf einer SSD



## vogs (1. August 2011)

Hallo!
Ist es empfehlenswert Windows 7 Ultimate x64 und Ubuntu 11.04 x64 auf einer SSD laufen zu lassen?
Sollte man die SSD partitionieren? Wenn ja wie viel Speicher für jede Partition?
SSD hat 128GB.


----------



## Jimini (2. August 2011)

Natürlich musst du die SSD partitionieren, wenn du Windows und Linux auf dem selben Laufwerk unterbringen möchtest. Linux kann zwar mittlerweile auch sehr gut mit NTFS umgehen, aber ich weiß nicht, ob auch / in NTFS formatiert sein darf - ich rate jedenfalls stark davon ab. 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle zuerst Windows installieren und danach Ubuntu. Die Partitionsgröße hängt davon ab, welches System mehr Programme bekommt - ich schlage einfach mal 90 GB für Windows und den Rest für Ubuntu vor.

Wieviel Arbeitsspeicher hat dein Rechner? Du könntest, wenn du genug RAM hast, darüber nachdenken, /tmp des Linux-Systems nicht auf die SSD zu packen, sondern in eine tmpfs-Partition zu tun. Diese Partition liegt dann im RAM und belastet die SSD nicht mit zusätzlichen Zugriffen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Koyote (2. August 2011)

Durch Partitionieren.
EDIT: Da war wohl einer schneller.


----------



## vogs (2. August 2011)

8GB RAM wird das System bekommen. Das Partitionieren von SSD's funzt eh gleich wie bei "normalen" HDD od?
D.h. ich sollte die windows partition NTFS und die Linux auf FAT formatieren?


----------



## Koyote (2. August 2011)

8GB sind gut ! Einfach 2 Partitionen erstellen, sollte leicht gehen in der Verwaltung. Ich hatte Linux auch schon auf NTFS... welche Formatierung da nun besser ist kann ich nicht genau sagen.


----------



## Dannenron (2. August 2011)

NTFS brauchst du eigtl nur wenn du daten verschieben möchtest die größer als 2GB sind ansonsten reicht auch FAT bzw FAT32


----------



## Koyote (2. August 2011)

Aber Linux funktioniert auch auf NTFS.


----------



## Dannenron (2. August 2011)

Ich sag ja nicht das es nicht funktioniert ^^ aber wenn er es nicht unbedingt bruacht muss er es auch nicht unbedingt auf ntfs formatieren ^^


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (2. August 2011)

Dannenron schrieb:


> NTFS brauchst du eigtl nur wenn du daten verschieben möchtest die größer als 2GB sind ansonsten reicht auch FAT bzw FAT32


 

Wer benutz im Jahr 2011 bitte noch FAT / FAT 32


----------



## Koyote (2. August 2011)

Warum nicht ?


----------



## Jimini (2. August 2011)

FAT und FAT32 sind nicht mehr zeitgemäß - im Vergleich mit anderen FS sind diese einfach zu langsam, unflexibel und instabil. Wann immer es möglich ist, würde ich andere, modernere Dateisysteme nutzen. Wieso auch? ext3 ist seit Jahren erprobt und auch der Nachfolger ext4 ist seit geraumer Zeit für den Produktiveinsatz freigegeben. Wenn es dir darum geht, eine Partition zu erstellen, auf die beide Systeme zugreifen können, formatiere sie einfach mit NTFS. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Ezio (2. August 2011)

Für Ubuntu ext4 oder btrfs nehmen.


----------



## Dannenron (2. August 2011)

BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Wer benutz im Jahr 2011 bitte noch FAT / FAT 32


 Jeder Herstellern von externen Festplatten xDDDDD
Wenn du mal darauf achtest  jede externe HDD ist standartmäßig auf FAT32 formatiert ^^ und wenn du teilweise sehr alte systeme nutzen willst alla win 95/98/ME ist es auch besser FAT32 als NTFS zu nehmen ^^


----------



## Jimini (2. August 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass jeder Hersteller von externen Festplatten FAT nutzt - das beschränkt die maximale Größe des Dateisystems nämlich auf 4G. Bei Betriebssystemen, die NTFS oder andere, oben genannte Dateisysteme unterstützen, wäre es absolut unsinnig, FAT oder FAT32 zu nutzen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Koyote (2. August 2011)

Dannenron schrieb:


> Jeder Herstellern von externen Festplatten xDDDDD
> Wenn du mal darauf achtest  jede externe HDD ist standartmäßig auf FAT32 formatiert ^^ und wenn du teilweise sehr alte systeme nutzen willst alla win 95/98/ME ist es auch besser FAT32 als NTFS zu nehmen ^^


 Also das stimmt wiederum nicht.


----------



## Dannenron (2. August 2011)

Also bei den 4 Externen die ich mir bis jetzt gekauft habe (immer 3,5") waren die platten standartmäßig auf FAT32 vorformatiert.

Bei den OS kann es auch sein das ich mir irre weiß jetzt nicht genau wann NTFS eingeführt wurde.


----------



## Jimini (2. August 2011)

NTFS wurde meines Wissens mit Windows NT eingeführt. Flächendeckend wurde es aber erst mit Windows 2000 und WindowsXP eingesetzt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Koyote (2. August 2011)

Diese  ist laut einer Kundenbewertung auf NTFS vorformatiert.


----------



## Dannenron (2. August 2011)

@Koyote 
ausnahmen bestimmen die regel

@Jimini
kann ich nicht sagen ich weiß nur das wir unser altes 95+98 auch bei ner 20gb platte mit FAT32 betrieben haben.


----------



## Koyote (2. August 2011)

Naja, scheint aber beliebt zu sein die HDD.


----------



## Dannenron (2. August 2011)

Ich mein ja auch nicht die HDD ^^ vom preis nicht schlecht ^^ aber es gibt einige hersteller die trotzallem FAT32 formatieren auch wenn es nicht mehr "standart" ist ^^


----------



## vogs (13. August 2011)

Ok hab mich jetzt nochmal ein wenig informiert. Werde die Linux Partition auf ext4 machen. Die Windows auf NTFS.
Aber wie soll ich dann die "normale" Daten Festplatte, auf die beide Systeme zugreifen (lesen und schreiben) sollen formatieren? Ext4 wäre mein Favorit, aber das beherrscht Windows 7 ja noch nicht od?


----------



## LzW827 (13. August 2011)

Formatier deine Daten Platte auf NTFS. Linux kann das definitiv, andersrum gehts glaub ich nicht.


----------

